# Materials to use with Rhinestones



## Darlingdande (Aug 25, 2011)

Is there a list out there with items you can and can't heat press rhinestones onto? I'm sure some things the rhinestones wont stick to as well as others.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

They will not stick to Vinyl or Plastisol screenprinting type products (you need to make a hole) will stick to water based inks needs fabric/surface for the glue to stick to.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Not a list posted that I no of but if you have a particular item you are not sure about you can always ask here as some of us here had tried many different substrates. 

Also Ditto what Evie said.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Rhinestones do not stick to nylon very well either.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Glitter vinyl


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Rhinestones will stick to Heat Transfer flock but I have not yet found a vinyl that they will stick to.


----------



## Darlingdande (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a customer that wants a logo put on a bag - she doesn't want a tote. She wants something fancier like a purse. And she wants a rhinestone logo. Any ideas?


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

What type of material is the purse? You could depending on the material stud or stone it, but you may have to deconstruct and do it the "old fashioned way" with out glue. with a setter.

"wants a logo put on a bag - she doesn't want a tote. She wants something fancier like a purse. And she wants a rhinestone logo. Any ideas?"


----------



## Darlingdande (Aug 25, 2011)

Heres the 2 she wants. And the 3rd one she has already ordered.

HB-2017 BK : Handbag Wholesaler of Wholesale Designer Handbags, Wholesale Handbags, Wholesale Luggage, Wholesale Flat Wallets & Accessories, Treasures and Treasures Atlanta - WholesaleBagStore.com

3224-Brown : Handbag Wholesaler of Wholesale Designer Handbags, Wholesale Handbags, Wholesale Luggage, Wholesale Flat Wallets & Accessories, Treasures and Treasures Atlanta - WholesaleBagStore.com

BA001-T Brown Cooler : Handbag Wholesaler of Wholesale Designer Handbags, Wholesale Handbags, Wholesale Luggage, Wholesale Flat Wallets & Accessories, Treasures and Treasures Atlanta - WholesaleBagStore.com


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Unless the cooler has a nylon coating, you should be able to do that one. I know you can most of the ones that are not coolers. I would worry about the shiny one. I am wondering if a decal would be better than direct pressing them on.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

After looking at the materials with out real knowledge of what the fabric really is I would say they can all be done but NOT with Hot fix glue and a heat press. If you do not have knowledge of Leather the best way to find out is not with these handbags (moderately to high priced). Hot fix *could* work on the cooler it "*looks*" like a fabric but if the insulation is plastic based and it looks like it is you will ruin it. On the bags do not use a press or heat, looks like what I said in my original posting. I have done and do leather, it requires special handling when applying studs and stones. And a premium price to do it.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

The only heat press material I have used successfully is the Cad-cut H20. I applied rhinestones over this material on a test t-shirt and have successfully washed (and dried!) it many times.


----------

